# DRL how do I turn them off



## NatroVR6 (Nov 7, 2004)

I just got rid of my mk4 GTI and I was able to do it on that. this is totally differant. how do I turn off the Day time Running lights in this car? whats the trick?


----------



## Ceraq (May 24, 2000)

*Re: DRL how do I turn them off (NatroVR6)*

I'm pretty sure this is your answer... but I didn't do it my self so I cant be 100%... just 99%








I believe you simply bend the pin in the light switch socket. When I had headlight trouble I was all over the whole system and wiring diagrams (see pics). When I pulled the switch, one of the pins on the connector was bent down such that it would make no contact. At first I thought, damn am I good finding the problem on the first try... well after looking at the switch, wiring diagrams in chiltons, and doing continuity testing etc etc it turns out to be the DRL pin.
Reviewing the notes I made and the diagram I cant remember which one it was (pin 7 or pin 3). The diagram shows a GRN/YLW or YLW connection from the switch to the DRL relay. 
I dug through some pics... My dash when I was looking for some wiring issues...








I could not find what I was looking for... Sooooo I went out and grabbed a pic just for you








*NOTE: This pic is upside down from the way it actually fits in the car so read the numbers on the connector.*








To remove the switch put it in the off position, push the knob in and turn clockwise and then pull it out all in one motion. Push the clips on either side in and seperate the connector from the switch. Bend your pin as shown in pic. and put it all back together.
Best regards,
Michael


_Modified by Ceraq at 11:11 PM 10-18-2006_


----------



## NatroVR6 (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: DRL how do I turn them off (Ceraq)*

dosent work on beetle


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: DRL how do I turn them off (NatroVR6)*

It's the same procedure on the beetles. Some of the beetles require the "B" pin to be taped / pushed down. I pushed the "TFL" pin and the "B" pin on my sisters beetle. You may only have to push down the "B" pin. 

_Quote, originally posted by *http://newbeetle.org/forums/* »_On the 98s, 02s, and 03-up, you can tape the "B" pin down to disable the DRLs without taking the relay apart.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

im going to have to do this


----------



## Ceraq (May 24, 2000)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Well now I'm a little confused. Did I spew the wrong info NatroVR6? Hate it when that happens! This is on a beetle. 
Best regards,
Michael


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

Hell screw the pins.
Yank relay #173
Open it.
Put tape between the actuator (the metal strip that connects to the copper tab attached to the magnetic coil)
Snap case on.
Reinstall.
Works every time. If you just yank that relay, the only other light it controls is the brake warning light in the dash, if you can live without that, just remove the relay as a whole.
I never understood the TFL pin thing, or the B pin thing.. it's too quirky it seems like. I've had my relay modified for 3 years and it's never undone itself. It takes all of 20 minutes at best.
BTW: your dash is hawt!


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

How hack the relay page: http://www.infive.com/NB.html


----------



## NatroVR6 (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: DRL how do I turn them off (dieselgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgti* »_It's the same procedure on the beetles. Some of the beetles require the "B" pin to be taped / pushed down. I pushed the "TFL" pin and the "B" pin on my sisters beetle. You may only have to push down the "B" pin. 


THIS WORKED!!!!!! WOOHOO







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bobbittle (Oct 9, 2006)

Here's a different problem....my DRL's quit working, which wouldn't be a problem if I had disabled them myself, would that relay be a possible culprit? Maybe it went out? Anything else to check? My lights work fine, just no DRL.


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

Do you have a red brake light on your dash when the parking brake if pulled? If no, your relay died.


----------



## bobbittle (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (kcfoxie)*

The red brake light does come on when the ebrake is pulled up.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (bobbittle)*

I put a small piece of electrical tape over the TFL pin, I can fix it really fast, did it both times I got pulled over by the cops.








SMG


----------



## Ceraq (May 24, 2000)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

You got pulled over for no DRLs?
-m


----------



## 8v deathsquad (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (Ceraq)*

don't all cars have to have DRLs in canada?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (8v deathsquad)*

We're supposed to have them, but yeah, cop cars don't have DRL's so I just say that everytime.
But no, never been pulled over for no DRL's, I got pulled over for doing double the speed limit in an 80 zone.








Only got a warning cause he didn't have a radar.








SMG


----------

